# A V plow for a Wrangler



## Ex1900Driver (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi everyone...

Have any of you guys and girls ever put a small V plow on a mid 2000's Jeep wrangler.
I live on a 3000 feet dirt road and I would like something that could cut a path if needed.
If so which one and what did you do to prep the wangler for said V plow

I know finding a commercial plow for a jeep is hard but any suggestions for that, also would be appreciated.

Thanks
GDC


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

use the search feature.. works great


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

theplowmeister;1020512 said:


> use the search feature.. works great


could have just posted a picture of your jeep.... although you did have to modify the mount..


----------

